
Using Mobile Phones as Acoustic Sensors for Surveillance of Mosquito Ecology - sohkamyung
http://biorxiv.org/content/early/2017/03/25/120519
======
sohkamyung
An article about it by Ed Yong at The Atlantic [1]

[1] "Shazam for Mosquitoes" [
[https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/03/shazam-m...](https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/03/shazam-
mosquitoes-cellphone-citizen-science/521505/) ]

